# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Mời các thầy bói vào sờ voi giúp em với.

## Khoa C3

Admin xóa hộ em với, bài ở mục này không lên top dc.

----------


## cncnaik

sao mình đăng mấy bài mà không được duyệt nhỉ

----------


## dung11388

ính chào quý anh/chị
Tôi tên là Nguyễn Tiến Dũng, cựu sinh viên Đại Học Bách Khoa TP.HCM và học viên cao học ngành quản lý sản xuất toàn cầu của Đại Học Việt Đức. 
Hiện tại, tôi đang thực hiện đề tài “Tiềm năng của mô hình kinh doanh bền vững trong ngành máy công cụ Việt Nam” nên rất cần sự hỗ trợ của anh/chị làm việc trong ngành cơ khí trả lời các câu hỏi dưới đây, mọi thông tin anh/chị cung cấp dưới đây là cơ sở giúp tôi hoàn thành nghiên cứu của mình. Tôi xin đảm bảo thông tin anh/chị cung cấp sẽ được bảo mật tuyệt đối. Xin chân thành cảm ơn!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...5x_8A/viewform

----------


## nttnguyen

Bài viết không được duyệt thì phải làm sao vậy?

----------

